# Bird Guide



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Ran into a guy in the marsh the other day who had the Sibley Guide on his phone. I want to get a guide of some sort. Is the Sibley the best ebook guide or is there a better one available?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I downloaded the Sibley Guide. Seems quite good.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

What’s the Sybley guide? I guess I can GTS that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

